# Hi Everyone



## clairelou (Feb 1, 2009)

Just joined today.

I currently drive a Fabia VRS but im selling him , as i'm after a 1.8t TT coupe for under £6000 if anybody knows of a good one for sale would be a great help?

Thanks Claire


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join here to keep you going untill you find a nice TT www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...

Try the sales section... there are some really good cars over there!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ANDY BEE (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Clare good luck finding one you wont regret it


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

clairelou said:


> Just joined today.
> 
> I currently drive a Fabia VRS but im selling him , as i'm after a 1.8t TT coupe for under £6000 if anybody knows of a good one for sale would be a great help?
> 
> Thanks Claire


be carefull, yes there are plenty of TTs around and the prices are falling fast but 6G bit dodgy hope you got someone who knows them well to check them out for you. good luck and f you get one you will not regret it, real nice car to drive, bit heavy on the old go juice !!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## clairelou (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Yep i do have someone to help check them over for me, maybe 6k dodgy to you but dont want to go spending a load and getting a brand new TT.

Hopefully find myself a good one though!


----------

